# posting photos, how to:help



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi, I'm trying to attach a photo (for the first time) and I think I'm following the dirrections.........

I click on the "browse" button. Find the file I want on my computor. It shows the address in the blank area next to the browse button. BUT then it doesn't come thru in my post.

What am I doing wrong? Do I have to type the address dirrectly into the message portion of the screen?

TIA


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It almost positively won't work from your computer unless you are a full time computer nerd. The whys are a bit detailed and unnecessary. The main point is that you are not attaching a photo to your post, but embedding a link to a photo on the web somewhere. 

So, you need to first move the photo to some location on the web. You probably have some web space with your internet connection. You use an FTP program to move it there. Talk to your internet service provider. They'll tell you what your web address would be and how to move it there. Details vary from ISP to ISP. 

There are also photo hosting sites, some free, that you can use for this. They include special code to move photos to your storage area.

Then, after all that, your photo will have a URL--a web address. That's what you put in the image code pop-up in the posting page here at cheftalk. The button you click to get the popup is IMG.

Phil


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Wendy,
I use Yahoo for that and it works great! To see it in action look at this: http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/chrose12...e+rose+pictures 
You can sign up at: http://photos.yahoo.com/ 
and best part is it's free!
Good luck, can't wait to see what you post.http://


----------



## mage (Mar 21, 2003)

http://www.1asphost.com/

use this host it is reliable and lets you link from their site yahoo has issues with that at times

once you load your picture to the host click the IMG button and enter the address of the picture 
or if it is easier for you email me the picture and i can load it to one of my hosts

[email protected]


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh boy, that is more complicated then I thought it would be. All I was going to post was how I set up my last buffet (cheaply) using boxes and bags (catering topic). 


It would be neat if lots of us shared buffet photos. I'm always looking for new ideas and I have many I could share too.

I'll give these other places a look........

Thanks for the help. I'll probably have more questions.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

I'll gladly offer up a portion of my Web space to any ChefTalk members for linking to pictures. The idea hit me when I wanted to show how my communion cake turned out. Anyone interested can email me off list at [email protected]


----------



## mage (Mar 21, 2003)

I'm just posting the pictures and must say great display just awsome

click the pictures to get the full size


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for posting those mage!!!! I thought for sure I screwed up mailing them, ha, at least I learned a couple things........mainly that I was doing things right- just didn't know why things didn't work. I get it now.

I couldn't see the photos I picked, the screen was blocking my view. I wish I had picked better ones (they look out of focus to me), my point is a bit lost (it really did look nicer in person, you couldn't see the hat boxes I set trays on as much and everything looks so small in the photos). I had hoped to post these under the catering thread for buffet ideas.......to show another cheap idea for decorating a buffet. I spent about 60.00 on wrapping paper and bags. But this can be re-used for many other buffets. I used cake card boards to line my "trays".

The club I did this buffet at owns NOTHING to serve from, but chafers. I did Easter there and I didn't have one extra tray for back-up, I ran myself in circles trying to refill small platters. They don't own serving knives or any spatulas (only tongs). I had to put a french knive out for cutting cakes (kids....not a good mix).

BUT (one thing I like about this club is) They're cool with serving "pretty" cakes that aren't all pre-sliced. So this buffet was my way to over come most of the obsticles that got the best of me at Easter. They do 2 -250 seatings and it's me alone the whole way in a extremely hot kitchen with very limited space. So I made my own trays out of boxes wrapped in paper. I managed to get enough out that I didn't have to refill until the next seating. It limited what I could make (tongs only and no refilling), but I think they were all happy in the end. I served my own cakes and it was nice to actually relax and cut (even chat) with-out running in circles. 

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Incredible work! What did you make the shoes out of? Looks like all chocolate.


----------



## mage (Mar 21, 2003)

glad i could be of assistance, if you want send me the pictures you want and i can just design a quick site for you it only takes about two or three hours to make something basic that can show all of the pictures you want on there (write a small bio and i can add that as well) it is something i do in my spare time and i would be glad to help


----------



## justyn (Oct 24, 2002)

Awsome,awsome as soon as I can figure out how to post pictures I will Thanks for sharing



J


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks kthull, they are chocolate plastic (choc. with corn syrup).


----------



## porto leone (Mar 23, 2009)

I am having the same problem


----------



## porto leone (Mar 23, 2009)

Do you know any good web-site where I can find equipment for the buffet, or chocolate fountai


----------



## porto leone (Mar 23, 2009)

chrose;88639 said:


> Wendy,
> I use Yahoo for that and it works great! To see it in action look at this: http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/chrose12...e+rose+pictures
> You can sign up at: Welcome to Flickr - Photo Sharing
> and best part is it's free!
> Good luck, can't wait to see what you post.[/quote


----------



## porto leone (Mar 23, 2009)

I can not see your pictures. If you like you can see unique pictures from buffet and from event places in my web-site : www.portoleone.gr


----------

